

Twitter’s Founding Engineer Launches Collaboration Platform, Poetica - jswt001
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/17/twitters-founding-engineer-launches-collaboration-platform-poetica/

======
josh2600
Hey look! Another product that looks like google Wave!

I remember when wave came out and being blown away by collaborative editing.
It's nice to see that those ideas have lived on in many other forms (notable
recent example being hack pad).

There's a lot of room for better web collaboration tools. I still find myself
getting more out of face to face meetings and I was dwelling on why the other
day. One place where online tools really fall short is audio quality. It just
isn't good enough. I realize that discussion is orthogonal to this but I think
it's still closely enough related that it's worthy of discussion.

~~~
bsilvereagle
You can still run your own Wave server, although it seems as if development
has slowed down quite a bit -
[http://incubator.apache.org/wave/](http://incubator.apache.org/wave/)

------
hkmurakami
Reminds me of the spirit of Quora's "suggest edit" feature (but with a new
twist).

As a person who uses Github / Google Docs for things like this right now, it's
a tradeoff between better integration with my existing workflow and a superior
editing/collaboration experience. I instantly knew that this service would be
a better collaboration experience, yet I find myself hesitating at the idea of
yet another standalone service. (I expect a whole slew of integrations to be
forthcoming though, considering that's what all of the newer popular
productivity tools have done)

------
misiti3780
you can do this with quip now too - correct?

